# Craftsman 12" Bandsaw - Replacement blades



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

I have this model of Craftsman Bandsaw. I've spoken to a few different folks (admit I haven't actually gone to Sears yet), but are there other blades I can use besides those from Sears/Craftsman?

I'd like to get a good re-saw blade as well as a nice blade for scroll work. Any advice here would be much appreciated. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

What's the length?


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> What's the length?




Of the current blade? No idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You will need the length*

Hows you gonna buy new blades unless you knows the length?
Wait until it's too dull to use and cut it so you can measure it OR do a search for that model and see if they state the length OR go to the Sears store and look at the package for that saw which will state the length.....:|


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> Hows you gonna buy new blades unless you knows the length?
> Wait until it's too dull to use and cut it so you can measure it OR do a search for that model and see if they state the length OR go to the Sears store and look at the package for that saw which will state the length.....:|




Found an online owners manual and looks like it is an 80" blade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here Ya Go ....*

I recommend Timberwolf from Grizzzly:
http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=(((...Wolf")+AND+(length:"80+in.")&rankBy=price+asc


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

The narrower the blade the better it is for tight radius cuts, the wider the blade, the better it is for resawing. Thicker woods cut better with fewer teeth, thinner woods cut cleaner with more teeth per inch. I guess what I'm saying is no one blade does everything well so either buy more then one blade, or buy the blade for what you plan on doing most often. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I inherited my dad's Craftsman 12" saw. I bought a couple of Starrett blades for it. The 1/2" resaws well. I think it's a 3 tooth/inch, not sure. The 1/4" handles all my curves, but I don't do scroll work so you might need smaller blades, which are available. 
Oh yeah, I forgot my original reason for posting. My blade length is 80". 
Saw model is 113.243310, if that helps any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose364 (Sep 18, 2017)

Sears still sells the blades for this in a variety pack of 5 blades for around $20.00 and like said above the Timberwolf makes a really good resaw blade I have the same Bandsaw and mine takes a 80" also


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

Moose364 said:


> Sears still sells the blades for this in a variety pack of 5 blades for around $20.00 and like said above the Timberwolf makes a really good resaw blade I have the same Bandsaw and mine takes a 80" also




That's great to know. Might be worth it to get a 5-pack and invest in a top notch resaw blade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

